# Leg Problem



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Folks,

My 8 month old pup has a game right hind leg. Not all the time but about once a day or so. Usually starts favoring after a sharp turn while running or after standing on her hind legs. Occassionally it just happens when she is walking along. Vet thought it was a knee sprain. Started about six weeks ago. Does this sound like a hip probelem? Just a bit anxious. Thanks for your thoughts. :beer:


----------



## PRTHOMAS (Mar 16, 2006)

I had to have one of my setters spayed at 1 year of age due to hip dysplasia. I noticed when she was about 6 months old that she would stop and sit a lot when running. The vet can do a penn hip x-ray and should be able to tell if the dog has hip dysplasia. Good luck.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

